
Hubble Just Spotted Something Massive Coming Out of Uranus (2017) - donohoe
http://www.physics-astronomy.com/2017/04/hubble-just-spotted-something-massive.html
======
avalys
_rocking gently in place_

I am a mature, responsible adult. I don’t make juvenile jokes.

I am a mature, responsible adult. I don’t make juvenile jokes.

~~~
close04
The title is obviously meant to at least elicit a chuckle.

------
kasperni
They really have a liking for Uranus...

Another of their headlines were "Uranus Has Experienced A Colossal Pounding"
[1].

Metro also used the headline a couple of years ago [2]

[1] [http://www.physics-astronomy.com/2018/07/something-
massive-s...](http://www.physics-astronomy.com/2018/07/something-massive-
smashed-into-uranus.html)

[2] [https://metro.co.uk/2017/04/11/hubble-just-spotted-
something...](https://metro.co.uk/2017/04/11/hubble-just-spotted-something-
massive-coming-out-of-uranus-6567896/)

------
jjoonathan
The article reads like something generated by an AI. It fixates on a core idea
(astronomers use the hubble), repeats it a number of times with minor
variation, goes on unrelated tangents (sources of charged particles in general
rather than as specific to this anomaly) and riffs on these themes in ways
that make zero sense (astronomers controlling solar wind using magnetic
fields? Unlikely).

The title will probably be enough to drive millions of views, though.

------
jchw
I think it is kind of self-evident that editorializing the title to promote
more productive discussion might be useful in this specific case...

------
DiabloD3
Can we just all appreciate how amazing this headline is?

~~~
ASalazarMX
It's the type of clickbait we accept here, I guess. Almost expected a
clickhole link.

------
beznet
I wonder how long they've been waiting to use that phrase for an article

~~~
elihu
I'd say the whole world (or at least, the whole world's middle-school age
population) has been waiting for that headline since approximately 1782, when
Johann Elert Bode proposed the planet's name.

~~~
antisthenes
I think the double entendre here is pretty limited to primarily English
speakers.

Johann Elert Bode was German, so I'm not sure if the meaning of the word holds
there.

------
FabHK
The article seems bullshit clickbait. Shame.

------
dpiers
(2017)

------
ericol
This title is going to make big, big waves in reddit.

~~~
devmunchies
Cool? Probably Facebook too. What’s the deal with redditors bringing it up on
other sites?

------
jliptzin
🧐

